

Wikicoding – programmer's encyclopedia - arjun024
http://wikicoding.org/wiki/Main_Page/

======
abstractbeliefs
What does this intend to be? It seems like a much less mature version of
Rosetta Code.
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

~~~
arjun024
It's aimed to a better and neater version. It aims to have separate pages for
article in each language, which builds on each edit and thus maintains
standalone fully compilable (or one that builds successfully) programs.

